# Bandsaw Box



## txcwboy (Jan 31, 2007)

I made a bandsaw box (its made from one solid piece of wood) as an Urn .Its made from Ambrosia Maple. Almost a 4x4x8. I had it laser engraved.Tung Oil finish. Wood have been a better had if I had a better saw.Comments welcome

Dave


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice work..


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks great, nice work.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 1, 2007)

Well done looks great![]


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 1, 2007)

That looks great.


----------



## Radman (Feb 1, 2007)

"Would have been better if I had a better saw" [?][?][?]
What's wrong with it?  I think it's very nice.  I've not tried a bandsaw box.  Gotta get with the program!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 1, 2007)

Dave,
Getting slow in this cold weather... took me a minute to figure out bandsaw box... I was looking for one of those free form flowing jobs... question was: What's wring with it?... Very well down and I like the laser engraving.  You done good!


----------



## MDWine (Feb 1, 2007)

Nicely done, I am taking an interest in BSB's too.
While it looks like you know what you're doing, I thought you might be interested in this new book.  I just ordered mine, on a recommendation from a carving friend. 
(I'm not affiliated with this in any way, just thought you'd like to see it.)

http://www.woodworks-by-donna.com/UBSBBINFO.html


----------



## leehljp (Feb 1, 2007)

That is a great looking box! Also, it looks like you may have had enough "spalt" left from the cut out to make a good looking pen too.


----------



## txcwboy (Feb 3, 2007)

To explain the idea a little better, here it is.You take a solid piece of wood. Cut a section off it to be the lid.Cut a section off the bottom to be the bottom.The you cut in to the side and go all the around and back out the way you came in.Glue the side back together that you cut into. Glue the bottom back on .Glue the piece of of the middle you cut from the insides to the lid part then cut it down ..its used to just hold the lid on.Sand it down to cover up all your cuts and Wah Lah ! its all glue back and you have one piece of wood. It WOOD have been better if the blade didnt wobble as much leaving the lines at the bottom and side.Delta 10" doesnt have much of a guide system.Yes the chunk out of the middle is enough to make another box or a few pens ! I ment to take pics as I went and got carried away ! hehe  thanks for all the comments.

Dave


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh, I think that's a beautiful BSB.  Really, Really pretty!


----------



## bob393 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice box!
I hope you made some pens out of the waste, ah, non-waste from the center!


----------



## Hiram33 (Feb 5, 2007)

very nice box what did you use to gut out the in side?


----------

